# Server down?



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hoi ^^

Kurze frage ^^ eigentlich sogar 2 Stück.

1. Kanns sein dass die Server down sin? Kann mich nicht einloggen.

2. Kennt wer ein Addon mit dem ich den Holy-Power Balken beim pally verschieben kann? 

Lg 
Tommy


----------



## Paradøx (24. Oktober 2010)

Komm auch nicht rein....


----------



## Ymunek (24. Oktober 2010)

Hoi

1. Ja die sind scheinbar mal wieder kaputt ohne ende -.-^^

und 2. leider nein kp =/


----------



## Doncalzone (24. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

zum einen gibt es schon einen Thread zum Thema: Server down ---> diesen nemlich

und zum anderen kann man das auch ganz leicht auf der Seite von Blizzard selbst rausfinden ---> so nemlich

Das sollte Dir auf jeden Fall erstmal weiter helfen.


----------



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

Nachdem heute nicht Mittwoch ist... naja erklärt sich soweit denk ich mal ^^

Die site kenn ich. Allerdings wollte ich mich auf den Login Server beziehen was wohl in meiner morgentlichen Unlust ausschweifend zu werden irgendwie vernachlässigt wurde.
sry hierzu

edit: grad gesehn dass ich nicht der erste bin der hier nen Thread erstellt hat... da war einer 2-3 minuten früher dran als ich ^^ sry auch hierzu


----------



## Biggles (24. Oktober 2010)

Login-Server-Abteilung macht heute Betriebsausflug  und schließt den Laden 24 Stunden.

Dass Blizzard darüber nicht informiert...


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

So, ich wollte eben nur den Realm wechseln geht nix mehr komme nicht mehr drauf.

Zu deinem Add, versuche es mal mit shift und linksklick halten dann kannste die verschieben. Teste das "Ding" auch gerade......... wenn ich mal wieder reinkomme


----------



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> So, ich wollte eben nur den Realm wechseln geht nix mehr komme nicht mehr drauf.
> 
> Zu deinem Add, versuche es mal mit shift und linksklick halten dann kannste die verschieben. Teste das "Ding" auch gerade......... wenn ich mal wieder reinkomme



thx werds versuchen ^^


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir kommt jetzt die Meldung das ich auf eine Mail warten soll um zu bestätigen das ich wirklich ich bin da ich angeblich verdächtige Aktionen ausgeführt habe.
Gilt Login bei Server Down jetzt schon als verdächtige Aktion?


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (24. Oktober 2010)

Gendo schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt jetzt die Meldung das ich auf eine Mail warten soll um zu bestätigen das ich wirklich ich bin da ich angeblich verdächtige Aktionen ausgeführt habe.
> Gilt Login bei Server Down jetzt schon als verdächtige Aktion?



Achtung!!!

Chinesische Hacker haben jetzt Blizzard geknackt! 

Keine Daten weitergeben oder ihr seid euren Account los!


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ist wohl eher so das der Server durch seine Probleme die Login Versuche als versuche erkannt hat mehrfach einzuloggen und deswegen die vorsorgliche Sicherheitssperrung eingeleitet hat.


----------



## Paradøx (24. Oktober 2010)

Esprit-Chimära schrieb:


> Achtung!!!
> 
> Chinesische Hacker haben jetzt Blizzard geknackt!
> 
> Keine Daten weitergeben oder ihr seid euren Account los!



Hoffe das ist ein witz!^^


----------



## sensêij1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

keine ahnung was ihr habt komme rein und kein server wird bei mir als off angezeigt


----------



## Biggles (24. Oktober 2010)

die erste Stunde um und weiter keine Connection.

Warum machen die sowas am Wochenende?


----------



## Abalyshen (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ists jetzt 7:15 sonntag und ich kann mich nicht einloggen "Unable to Connect"... bei euch genau so?


----------



## Abalyshen (24. Oktober 2010)

und vor 5 Minuten war ich noch drin.. -.-


----------



## Khumbu (24. Oktober 2010)

Aber schon eigenartig auf der offiziellen seite sind alle server auf online gestellt...
Komme aber auch immer noch nicht rein!!!


----------



## Antigonos (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Komme ebenfalls nicht rein war bis eben noch on. Wusste net obs an Blizz oder meinem Inet liegt weil i seit gestern anstelle meiner 2mBit nur mehr 0,3mBit Downstream und somit eh scho ne beschXXXXX verbindung hab, aber wenns vielen so geht is es ja sicher net meine Leitung. Geteiltes Leid ist...

schönen Sonntag Euch


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gehts. Vielleicht nen Routing Problem. Einfach mal traceroute machen.


----------



## KimbXXli (24. Oktober 2010)

@Esprit-Chimära
Stimmt das jetzt oder nicht? -.-


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Evildoc schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts. Vielleicht nen Routing Problem. Einfach mal traceroute machen.



wie genau soll das dann aussehn ? also der Befehl? (*unwissnder mensch auf dem gebiet*  )

edit: ah habs gefunden


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab jetzt mal wow neu gestartet und es wurde ein "unkritisches update" heruntergeladen.
geht aber immmer noch....


----------



## Saradock (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich auch nicht einloggen.  

Das blöde daran war nur das ich bis 6 uhr on war und an meiner UI gebastellt habe .

Ich loggte aus um neu zu starten und nix ging mehr. Man war das nen schrecken am frühen morgen.

Ich bin "froh" das ich nicht der einzigste bin dem es so geht.

Grüße


----------



## Eddy241275 (24. Oktober 2010)

war gerade noch beim event boss, seitdem komm ich ned mehr rein


----------



## DeAm0n24 (24. Oktober 2010)

hm, also ich kann gemütlich ein und ausloggen ohne Probleme


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

kommt überhaupt noch jmd rein weil laut wow-europe sind die server ja online


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich traceroute mache, bekom ich ab Zeile 9 * - verstehe ich das dann so, dass das Problem auf den Loginservern liegt?


----------



## xontroulis (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi ich komme auch nicht mehr rein^^


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Jo bin mal Eventboss machen 

@Demontra

Das ist aber schon fast normal das da ein Timeout kommt. Problem liegt aber eher wieder an den Login Server.


----------



## Mallenja (24. Oktober 2010)

Da gibts bestimmt Probleme mit den Einloggservern.. Die Server sind deswegen trotzdem online.. also kein wunder beim Realmstatus, man kommt nur nicht drauf.
ich war eben noch online, bin dann rausgeflogen (auch beim Event Boss) und komme nun auch nichtmehr rein (unable to connect meldung).


----------



## Biggles (24. Oktober 2010)

7:33 Uhr:

"126 Besucher lesen dieses Thema"


----------



## Whitecat (24. Oktober 2010)

Evildoc schrieb:


> Jo bin mal Eventboss machen
> 
> @Demontra
> 
> Das ist aber schon fast normal das da ein Timeout kommt. Problem liegt aber eher wieder an den Login Server.




Moin Leute,

schon ärgerlich, da steht man Früh auf, geht mit seinem Freiwillig Gassi um dann zocken zu können-> Eventboss -> Reiter beschworen -> Disco-> NIX geht mehr!!


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Evildoc schrieb:


> @Demontra
> 
> Das ist aber schon fast normal das da ein Timeout kommt. Problem liegt aber eher wieder an den Login Server.



hm, ok, mich wunderts nur, dass die einen reinkommen, die anderen nicht - vermute aber jetzt einfach mal tollkühn, dass es nicht nur einen LoginServer gibt...


----------



## Abalyshen (24. Oktober 2010)

Mein 2tAccount geht... Mein 1tAccount nicht.


----------



## Magistinus (24. Oktober 2010)

Whitecat schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> schon ärgerlich, da steht man Früh auf, geht mit seinem Freiwillig Gassi um dann zocken zu können-> Eventboss -> Reiter beschworen -> Disco-> NIX geht mehr!!



Grins!!!!


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

Biggles schrieb:


> 7:33 Uhr:
> 
> "126 Besucher lesen dieses Thema"



141


----------



## Biggles (24. Oktober 2010)

7:35 Uhr:

"139 Besucher lesen dieses Thema"


----------



## Fraeggel78 (24. Oktober 2010)

Könnte es vieleicht sein das nur Leute ohne  Blizzard Authenticator reinkommen?

Vieleicht liegt es daran?

Ich benutze  Blizzard Authenticator und kann mich nicht einloggen.


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Abalyshen schrieb:


> Mein 2tAccount geht... Mein 1tAccount nicht.



DAS ist auch mal geil 

dass wir addons aktualisiert haben, ich heute morgen nämlich healbot und decursive, an sowas kanns aber nicht liegen oder? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab kein authenticator und komm nich rien


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Fraeggel78 schrieb:


> Könnte es vieleicht sein das nur Leute ohne Blizzard Authenticator reinkommen?
> 
> Vieleicht liegt es daran?
> 
> Ich benutze Blizzard Authenticator und kann mich nicht einloggen.



hm nee, ich hab keinen und komm auch nicht rein


----------



## Biggles (24. Oktober 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> DAS ist auch mal geil
> 
> dass wir addons aktualisiert haben, ich heute morgen nämlich healbot und decursive, an sowas kanns aber nicht liegen oder? *kopfkratz*




Wenn es nach den Game Mastern geht, liegt JEDER Bug an den AddOns...


----------



## Abalyshen (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich logg mich aufm 2t Account ein, wieder aus und wieder ein und dann gehts nicht mehr... GZ Blizzard, langsam hab ich echt Angst vor Chinesischen Hackern. >_>


----------



## Khumbu (24. Oktober 2010)

besitze kein audenti.......und komm nicht rein kann nicht daran liegen. vllt doch gehackt^^


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Biggles schrieb:


> Wenn es nach den Game Mastern geht, liegt JEDER Bug an den AddOns...



*seufz* auch wieder wahr...


----------



## Fraeggel78 (24. Oktober 2010)

Fraeggel78 schrieb:


> Könnte es vieleicht sein das nur Leute ohne  Blizzard Authenticator reinkommen?
> 
> Vieleicht liegt es daran?
> 
> Ich benutze  Blizzard Authenticator und kann mich nicht einloggen.



ok war ein versuch 

nächster versuch ich bin 1 und 1 Kunde und ihr? 

oder haben manche einfach nur glück beim einloggen und andere nicht


----------



## Khumbu (24. Oktober 2010)

So dumm in die runde mache kaffee wer will noch eins....


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Abalyshen schrieb:


> Ich logg mich aufm 2t Account ein, wieder aus und wieder ein und dann gehts nicht mehr... GZ Blizzard, langsam hab ich echt Angst vor Chinesischen Hackern. >_>



irgendwie hab ich da auch ein langsam aber sicher kommendes unwohles Gefühl in der Bauchgegend - aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt^^
Kann leider auch nicht beurteilen, ob sowas wie jetzt schonmal vorkam, bzw so lange...


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Khumbu schrieb:


> So dumm in die runde mache kaffee wer will noch eins....



*meld* mit süßstoff und milch bitte


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch Kunde vom Blauen Wunder. Ist ja mein Arbeitgeber^^
Sind aber sicherlich die Login Server.


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Fraeggel78 schrieb:


> ok war ein versuch
> 
> nächster versuch ich bin 1 und 1 Kunde und ihr?
> 
> oder haben manche einfach nur glück beim einloggen und andere nicht



hmja, 1und1 kunde bin ich auch..... waaaaah




Evildoc schrieb:


> Bin auch Kunde vom Blauen Wunder. Ist ja mein Arbeitgeber^^
> Sind aber sicherlich die Login Server.




ou, dann frag mal nach


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (24. Oktober 2010)

Morgen...

Ich komm auch nicht mehr rein...aber was solls gibt ja Kaffee


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Habt ihr schon Tickets geschrieben? Meine ist jetzt weg.


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei...
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=15042267149&postId=150407236269&sid=3#195


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> hmja, 1und1 kunde bin ich auch..... waaaaah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heute hab ich frei  Blizzard ist wieder am pfuschen.


----------



## Whitecat (24. Oktober 2010)

Dann vertreiben wir usn die Zeit mit Beiträge schreiben und Kaffee trinken..


----------



## Fraeggel78 (24. Oktober 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon Tickets geschrieben? Meine ist jetzt weg.




Was ist weg? Das Ticket?


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Evildoc schrieb:


> Heute hab ich frei  Blizzard ist wieder am pfuschen.



Leute keine Angst wir tun alle das gleiche durch machen xDD


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

beruhigend ist es irgendwie, wenn ich ein falsches Passwort eingebe, kommt eine andere Fehlermeldung, als wenn ich das richtige eintipper


----------



## Whitecat (24. Oktober 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Leute keine Angst wir tun alle das gleiche durch machen xDD




Genau! Wir halten uns gegenseitig Händchen, damit wir diese schwierigen Minuten - ODER STUNDEN - überstehen..


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Fraeggel78 schrieb:


> Was ist weg? Das Ticket?




Jop das Ticket is weg. Komme jetzt auch mit meinen zweiten Account nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

man kann sich einmal einloggen, wenn man DANN aber ausloggt, kommt man nicht mehr rein


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Demontra schrieb:


> man kann sich einmal einloggen, wenn man DANN aber ausloggt, kommt man nicht mehr rein



Yes M'am so isses. Passiert aber auch wenn du Umloggst auf einen anderen realm,Char oder in BG oder Inni gehst.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Whitecat schrieb:


> Genau! Wir halten uns gegenseitig Händchen, damit wir diese schwierigen Minuten - ODER STUNDEN - überstehen..



Genau spielt ich kann nur http://top100station.radio.de/ raten


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

hach jaaaa, ma gespannt wie langs noch dauert, wollt doch noch sooo schööön twiiiiinkeeeeen *nöööööhl*


----------



## Saradock (24. Oktober 2010)

Kommt überhaupt noch wer rein


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Saradock schrieb:


> Kommt überhaupt noch wer rein


_Jo haha


----------



## Whitecat (24. Oktober 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Genau spielt ich kann nur http://top100station.radio.de/ raten




Hey Kollege, Super Tipp! Danke! 

Ach, Wow neu gestartet - nichtkritische Updates  werden runtergeladen - wow auf dem neuesten Stand

UND: es geht...immer noch nicht..


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Whitecat schrieb:


> Hey Kollege, Super Tipp! Danke!
> 
> Ach, Wow neu gestartet - nichtkritische Updates  werden runtergeladen - wow auf dem neuesten Stand
> 
> UND: es geht...immer noch nicht..



Nix zu Danken


----------



## Salta (24. Oktober 2010)

Komme auch nicht rein^^ Dann geh ich eben weiter schlafen  irwann wird schon gehen! Gute nacht


----------



## Overburn (24. Oktober 2010)

kann mich auch nicht einloggen.

da steht immer das gleiche.

die verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden. bitte versuchen sie es später erneut Bla Bla Bla.

WILL ZOCKEN ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich starte, einfach mal mit der Vorahnung das es eh nichts bringt meinen Rechner neu. Mal schauen


----------



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

hoi hoi ihr ^^ zum login server problem hätten wir uns damit ja genug geäußert... hat evtl jemand noch ne alternative zum Holy Power balken verschieben? ^^


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

mib2000 schrieb:


> hoi hoi ihr ^^ zum login server problem hätten wir uns damit ja genug geäußert... hat evtl jemand noch ne alternative zum Holy Power balken verschieben? ^^



Man hab ich Dir doch schon gesagt


----------



## Xavos (24. Oktober 2010)

weder wow noch sc2 läuft  ein fettes fail an blizzard


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

SC läuft auch net *ups* da kracht es im Gebälk


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

mib2000 schrieb:


> hoi hoi ihr ^^ zum login server problem hätten wir uns damit ja genug geäußert... hat evtl jemand noch ne alternative zum Holy Power balken verschieben? ^^



DA gibt es kein Addon


----------



## Comp4ny (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Argustwacht ist DOWN

Der Frostwolf ist ONLINE (Bis eben noch gespielt)

- - - ->>> Scheinen wohl Probleme zu haben ^^


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile hab ich auch das Problem :/


----------



## Antigonos (24. Oktober 2010)

Kennt sich wer mit tracert aus? Hab des ma so wie in der Blizz Hilfe steht durchlaufen lassen und kann nun wenig damit anfangen *grinst* Zeile 1 - 3 scheint ja Ok zu sein wenn i die drei Zahlen dahinter als Millisekunden für die Verbindung deute wären des 11 - 20ms aber ab Zeile 4 nur noch Zeitüberschreitung. Es scheint zwar, dass das Verbindungsproblem bei Blizz liegt aber meine Speedcheckdaten seit gestern sind halt auch net so toll *1. Download Speed:* 329 kbps *2. Upload Speed:* 371 kbps, also insbesondere der Download und nu frage i mich ob halt des was mit der Zeitüberschreitung ab Zeile 4 zu tun haben kann und vor allem was i dagegen tun kann...Virencheck, Male- Adwarecheck alles negativ.


----------



## Alcest (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir geht alles!


----------



## Körperklaus (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden...
verdammte axt!! aber wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, sonst würde mich das beunruhigen.
hab gelesen das viele von euch bei 1&1 sind, ich zufälligerweise auch.

sind denn auch nicht 1&1 kunden unter euch :-)?


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

sagt nur aus das es keine Verbindung gibt


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie ichs geahnt habe. Rechner neustarten bringt auch nix xD


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Alcest schrieb:


> Bei mir geht alles!



Dich kriegen sie auch noch


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Alcest schrieb:


> Bei mir geht alles!



dann starte wow mal neu  




Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Wie ichs geahnt habe. Rechner neustarten bringt auch nix xD



schade


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie ichs geahnt habe. Rechner neustarten bringt auch nix xD


----------



## Körperklaus (24. Oktober 2010)

neu starten hab ich auch schon probiert, hätt ich mich vorhin bloß nicht ausgeloggt...


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Beta geht auch nicht xD


----------



## KimbXXli (24. Oktober 2010)

nichtmal die beta? o.O


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. Oktober 2010)

die Server gehn nichtmehr seit Kyle und JB die Bühne in Anaheim verlassen haben ^^


----------



## Antigonos (24. Oktober 2010)

mib2000 schrieb:


> hoi hoi ihr ^^ zum login server problem hätten wir uns damit ja genug geäußert... hat evtl jemand noch ne alternative zum Holy Power balken verschieben? ^^



Ich hab des Problem mit dem Addon CLCProt gelöst. Des is son Rotationshelper für Palas und hat 2Fenster. Des eine Fenster zeigt eben die Spells an welche Du in der Rota als nächstes nutzen solltest, dies halte i für Sinnlos und habe es aussm Bildschirm geschoben. Dann aber eben noch ne frei Bewegliche HolyPowerBar was wichtig war weil ja XPerl des noch net hat ich PitBull doof finde und des Standartporträ ausgeblendet habe.


----------



## Comp4ny (24. Oktober 2010)

*Einige Blizzard-Server sind OFFLINE
*Da hilft es jetzt nicht sich dauerhaft neue Einzuloggen.
Ihr verursacht damit nur noch längere Ausfallzeiten.

Erstmal Aufstehen und Frühstücken Ihr Freaks 
Die Welt und der Sonntag geht davon nicht unter.

Ein paar Server Funktionieren ja wie zb. Frostwolf.​


----------



## Körperklaus (24. Oktober 2010)

und das wo ich meinen acc mal wieder reaktiviert habe um wieder ein wenig reinzuschnuppern vorm addon. so kann man auch kundschaft vergraulen :-)!


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs, das hängt mit dem Rentenstreik in Frankreich zusammen und jetzt Verhandeln die über Renteneintritt mit 45


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

ochja ich komm au nich rein ^^ verbindung wird direkt unterbrochen so ne kacke :&


----------



## Sir Monty (24. Oktober 2010)

hm, die theorie mit den streiks in frankreich gefällt mir


----------



## joko raiders on the storm (24. Oktober 2010)

Mann müßen die immer am wochenende so ein problem haben ,sollten doch mal ihre server neu machen wenn sie schon eine mänge  Euros  da für bekommen


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Deal or no Deal auf facebook geht auch nicht :-/ so ein mist  xD


----------



## Lord Necci (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme mit meinen Accounts auch nicht rein. Meine Freundin kommt rein und wir sitzen direkt nebeneinander und verwenden die gleiche Leitung. Der Login-Server scheint wieder ein Problem zu haben.


----------



## pat1988 (24. Oktober 2010)

Körperklaus schrieb:


> Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden...
> verdammte axt!! aber wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, sonst würde mich das beunruhigen.
> hab gelesen das viele von euch bei 1&1 sind, ich zufälligerweise auch.
> 
> sind denn auch nicht 1&1 kunden unter euch :-)?






wir ham kabel deutschland und müssen auch auf andere unterhaltungsformen zurückgreifen     ole ole kino ole ole to


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

telekom und ich komm nit rein ^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn euch langweilig ist könnt ihr auch hier mit mir spielen --> KLICK MICH <--
Heiße da BloodyEX


----------



## Yveri1985 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man ja wenigstens mal Formel1 schauen könnte aber nein in korea muss es auch noch regnen bis der Artz kommt -.- Nur noch Mist dieser Sonntag.


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

jo eindeutig n crappy sonntag bei mir isses jetzt auch schon am regnen :/ naja dann wird halt ne runde in battlefield rumgeballert


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wusstet ihr das der Speichel der Männer Testosteron enthält ? 
Siehe da Login Probleme sind doch Possitiv nein spaß 
Kann wer rein?


----------



## skipp88 (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Witz ist, mit meinem anderen acc kann ich mich ganz normal einloggen, während der zweite Account keine Verbindung herstellen kann. Das soll einer verstehen


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> ...Kann wer rein?




Kommt drauf an wo rein........


----------



## mwormer (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber mir reißt langsam die Hutschnur.
Heute morgen noch mit meiner Schurkin Event Boss legen wollen. Werde in die Ini geportet, komme über den Kürbis - WoW friert ein. Toll, dieser Fehler geistert nun auch schon eine ganze Weile im System herum, und Blizz sieht sich nicht in der Lage diesen zu beheben. Warum auch, die Kunden haben bezahlt..
Also erstmal STRG + ALT + ENTF, Task beendet, will mich wieder einloggen "Die Verbindung kann nicht aufgebaut werden..". Toll, Internet funktioniert. Also PC neu gestartet, selbes Problem, sämtliche Ratschläge aus dem Blizzard Forum befolgt, siehe hier  http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2405449556&sid=3 
Problem besteht weiterhin. Technisches Forum bei Blizz durchwühlt, ahh.. haben ja schon ein paar dasselbe Problem, keine Lösung, viele Beschwerden, keine Stellungsnahme.

Blizz hat bereits in der Vergangenheit den ein oder anderen Kracher gezündet, aber die derzeitige Situation ist einfach nur noch lachhaft. Ein Unternehmen dieser Größenordnung das sich nicht in der Lage sieht den angebotenen Dienst auch nur halbwegs zu entsprechen bzw. zu erfüllen. Sämtliche Beschwerden usw. werden mit einem Achselzucken abgetan und die Hilfestellung im Forum ist absolut Sinnfrei. Natürlich sind Addons eine potenzielle Fehlerquelle, aber nicht für jeden Fehler verantwortlich. Blizzard sollte eventuell auch mal in Betracht ziehen das der Fehler bei Ihnen liegt, und sollte sich langsam auch mal bemühen diesen zu beheben. Aber das Addon scheint viel interessanter zu sein, warum jetzt noch Fehler beheben? Erstmal noch ordentlich Geld mit dem Addon scheffeln, kaufen dann schon genug.

Ich jedenfalls habe mein Abo beendet und werde es auch definitiv nicht wieder verlängern. Die Vergangenheit hat leider auch gezeigt das Blizz nichts dazu lernt.


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

317 Besucher 

Boah da hat man schon mal Zeit zum Zocken und dann geht nüx.

Ein paar Brötchen in die Runde reich und meines an die Wand werf.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo rein........



hahaha


----------



## Ticci (24. Oktober 2010)

_Na is ja klasse, da bekommt man mal von seinem Schatz die Anweisung alle 60 Minuten nen neuen Schlotterbeutel zu holen, und danach kann ich mich nicht mehr auf mein Profil einloggen... :/

Sry Schatz, sammel dein Zeug allein...  Dafür bekommen ich nachher nen Schnitzel mehr als sonst !!!!_


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

mwormer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber mir reißt langsam die Hutschnur.
> Heute morgen noch mit meiner Schurkin Event Boss legen wollen. Werde in die Ini geportet, komme über den Kürbis - WoW friert ein. Toll, dieser Fehler geistert nun auch schon eine ganze Weile im System herum, und Blizz sieht sich nicht in der Lage diesen zu beheben. Warum auch, die Kunden haben bezahlt..
> Also erstmal STRG + ALT + ENTF, Task beendet, will mich wieder einloggen "



Genau sow ars bei mir nur das ich mit meinem Schurken da war


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

kommt inzwischen wieder jemand rein der vorher nicht reingekommen ist? :/


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> 317 Besucher
> 
> Boah da hat man schon mal Zeit zum Zocken und dann geht nüx.
> 
> Ein paar Brötchen in die Runde reich und meines an die Wand werf.



haha^^ *brötchen dankend annimmt und dick mit nutella beschmiert xD*


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Oktober 2010)

Lol vor 5 min war ich noch drin, dann wurd mein bildschirm hellbraun und pc geht aus..


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

Jemand von Blackmoore-Horde hier?


----------



## Evilroc (24. Oktober 2010)

blackmoore allerdings allianz ^^


----------



## Skua (24. Oktober 2010)

Nur Blackmoore Alli!


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

Bäh^^ ihr gebt "handgeld" statt trinkgeld und rollt 1000 statt 100 mit euch will ich nicht reden!!! xDD /ironie ^^

Bin ma gemütlich eine Frühstückszigarette rauchen und dann nochmal WoW probieren! :/


----------



## Röhrrich (24. Oktober 2010)

na ich denk ma das die login server ma wieder gecrasht sind da die server ja noch als online angezeigt werden. Im offi forum gibt es au schon diverse beiträge aber auf eine stellungnahme von nen blauen muss man noch warten


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

gerad noch ma probiert komme immer noch nit rein^^


----------



## Sagmentus (24. Oktober 2010)

Also ich komm überall rein...


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

laut dem erste Hilfe Forum ach ne warte Technischer Support hat es wohl viele erwischt... Sind bereits auf Seite 25


----------



## Dispair (24. Oktober 2010)

whops, fail


----------



## Alexanya (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich war grade in wow
jetzt gehts mit dem login nicht mehr 
also einfach abwarten und tee trinken wie immer


----------



## skipp88 (24. Oktober 2010)

Röhrrich schrieb:


> na ich denk ma *das die login server ma wieder gecrash*t sind da die server ja noch als online angezeigt werden. Im offi forum gibt es au schon diverse beiträge aber auf eine stellungnahme von nen blauen muss man noch warten




was ja nicht sein kann, da ich mit meinem anderen acc überall einloggen kann und kamerad von mir auch


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Los Los im WOW Forum gibts 25 Seiten whines und flames das schaffen wir hier auch. ZAM pennt bestimmt noch also auf gehts ihr Spammer


----------



## Röhrrich (24. Oktober 2010)

jo lol das is nen bluepost von 2007 ^^


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Sagmentus schrieb:


> Also ich komm überall rein...



Gut dann krappel mal in meine Kaffeetasse rein


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja laut dem Blauen sollte es ja behoben sein, ich jedenfalls merke nichts davon also ich komm jedenfalls nicht rein


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> Erster *Bluepost*:
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...geNo=3&sid=3#45




ist das der Eintrag von 2007


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> Erster *Bluepost*:
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...geNo=3&sid=3#45



ich seh bei deinem link n bluepost von 2007 mehr aber au net^^


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> Erster *Bluepost*:
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...geNo=3&sid=3#45



der post ist von 2007


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Los Los im WOW Forum gibts 25 Seiten whines und flames das schaffen wir hier auch. ZAM pennt bestimmt noch also auf gehts ihr Spammer



bei den meisten gehts wieder


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

sauerrei hab mit 2 chars eventboss gemacht geh tv gucken komm wieder und kann nich mehr einloggen -.- 

i hate blizz for this ^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gehts nicht. Immernoch nicht


----------



## Dispair (24. Oktober 2010)

jaja, der BP war von '07 ^^
Sorry.

War verwirrend. Irgend n´Depp hat den wieder hochgepusht im Blizzforum.


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> bei den meisten gehts wieder



bei mir tut sich nix und das nervt langsam mal echt an


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir geht nüx aber he ich bin ja auch net die meisten.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Leute das Problem gibt es seit gestern Abend


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

is jetzt nur doof für die, die das pvp wochenende nutzen wollen^^


----------



## Zeirona (24. Oktober 2010)

aber doof das es keine mitteilung gibt,bei öffnen von wow


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> Bei mir geht nüx aber he ich bin ja auch net die meisten.



Jo wir sind nur einer, zumindest ist bei mir die Meldung weg


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Zeirona schrieb:


> aber doof das es keine mitteilung gibt,bei öffnen von wow



jo das stimmt allerdings blizz könnte ruhig mal mit infos raus rücken :/


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

Zeirona schrieb:


> aber doof das es keine mitteilung gibt,bei öffnen von wow




na die haben sicher noch mit den Nachwirkungen von gestern zu tun und liegen noch Bett und pennen.


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

ich muss ins game mein char brauch liebe


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

serperroth schrieb:


> ich muss ins game mein char brauch liebe



ahahaha jo meiner auch ganz viel. Gestern Abend hatte ich 0 Probleme ! 

Ich will mich einloggen und meine Rüssi polieren


----------



## Masahiko (24. Oktober 2010)

*Blizzard verkauft alte WoW-Server für guten Zweck*

nun wisst ihr was mit dem Login Server passiert ist und ihr euch nicht mehr einloggen könnt


----------



## Pusillin (24. Oktober 2010)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> zum einen gibt es schon einen Thread zum Thema: Server down ---> diesen nemlich
> 
> ...



Nicht ganz, die Server sind nämlich NICHT offline.
Denn selbst wenn sie es wären könnte man sich einloggen...

Gibt irgendwelche Probleme mit den Loginservern anscheinend.
Hier ein Tread im offiziellem Forum (http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=15042107237&postId=150408434639&sid=3#7)
Blizzard hat SEIT 3 STUNDEN sich nichtmal zu einem Wort dazu herabgelassen....


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

ich war heute um 4 drin eventboss machen und vor 2 stunden wollt ich noch mal en bisschen in dala chilln und es geht nich mehr


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

ja blizzard meldet sich erst wenn genug leute damit drohen ihren acc zu kündigen xD


----------



## teichtaucher (24. Oktober 2010)

ich war in game hatte beim eventboss dc (ma wieder) seid dem ende...


----------



## BalianTorres (24. Oktober 2010)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> und zum anderen kann man das auch ganz leicht auf der Seite von Blizzard selbst rausfinden ---> so nemlich





Und was genau hat jetzt die Seite mit dem Ausfall der Login-Server zu tun?


----------



## Pusillin (24. Oktober 2010)

giorgios1993 schrieb:


> Leute das Problem gibt es seit gestern Abend



Eben nicht.
Konnte mich heut Morgen nach 6 Einloggen, nach ner halben stunde hatte ich Disconecct
und kam nicht mehr rein.
Mein anderer Acc war aber noch drin, nd konnte ohne proble weiterspielen, als ich mit dem spiel verlassen hatte, kam ich auch nicht mehr rein.


----------



## Antigonos (24. Oktober 2010)

serperroth schrieb:


> is jetzt nur doof für die, die das pvp wochenende nutzen wollen^^



Mal ehrlich würde es Dir wirklich was bringen den Standartsatz "...Verbindungsprobleme und Einlogprobleme...bekannt...arbeiten dran...Bitten um Euer Verständnis..." zu lesen? Ob Blizz nu was schreibt oder nich is doch eigentlich das Selbe.


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

ich finds halt geil, erst kommt der patch der alles umschmeisst und 20 tage später gehn die login-server an arsch. ohne witzt für was arbeiten die eig, für was zahlen wir eig!


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5sd_CuZxNc


IN YA FACE!


----------



## clydi (24. Oktober 2010)

Morgen erst einmal 
Komme auch net rein komisch!


----------



## Ticci (24. Oktober 2010)

Guten morgen !


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

ach mist dann geh ich mal meine Hütte aufräumen


----------



## Tradolan (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> ja blizzard meldet sich erst wenn genug leute damit drohen ihren acc zu kündigen xD



yo, aber wo nimmst die 12 Mio Leute her?


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

für den mist den blizz machti n letzter zeit will ich das sie blutelfinen größere möpse patchen


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hahaha jo oder bei Tauren sonen riesigen schwenkenden P*****


----------



## Ticci (24. Oktober 2010)

serperroth schrieb:


> für den mist den blizz machti n letzter zeit will ich das sie blutelfinen größere möpse patchen




Wer dafür ist melden  	* meld*


----------



## Jagolus (24. Oktober 2010)

[/quote]
yo, aber wo nimmst die 12 Mio Leute her?

[/quote]

Dann müßtest auch die Chinafarmer dazubringen zu kündigen und das werden die mit Sicherheit nicht tun


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

Tradolan schrieb:


> yo, aber wo nimmst die 12 Mio Leute her?



Gute Frage ^^


----------



## Fantago (24. Oktober 2010)

Tradolan schrieb:


> yo, aber wo nimmst die 12 Mio Leute her?




/sign. Könnten sie aber auch einfach so tun, ohne dass sie vorher Mist machen :-)


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvhQQ54s-Do

chinafarmer in deutschland^^


----------



## Fantago (24. Oktober 2010)

serperroth schrieb:


> für den mist den blizz machti n letzter zeit will ich das sie blutelfinen größere möpse patchen




Meinte natürlich diesen Beitrag. 

Wo ist die Votingliste ? - Wo muss ich unterschreiben ?


----------



## Benji87 (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin


----------



## checkabunny (24. Oktober 2010)

Es nervt langsam echt Bliz für so nen dreck zahlt man Geld im Monat hammer echt...war ganz nromal im game war kurz desktop komm wieder serververbindung unterbrochen na gz....nen Tag gut schreiben wäre mal was sinnvolles.


----------



## Avalanche (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich kam vorhin kurz rein, dann ausgeloggt und seitdem kann ich nicht mehr einloggen... Eine Stellungnahme seitens Blizzard wäre ganz net, um zu wissen, dass sie Bescheid wissen und sich darum kümmern....


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=O5sd_CuZxNc
> 
> 
> IN YA FACE!



gummibärenbande = epic^^, komme immer noch net rein :/


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> gummibärenbande = epic^^, komme immer noch net rein :/



Klar Epic vor allem wenn man Kinder hat


----------



## Destructix (24. Oktober 2010)

Jagolus schrieb:


> Dann müßtest auch die Chinafarmer dazubringen zu kündigen und das werden die mit Sicherheit nicht tun



Wenn es keine Abnehmer mehr gibt für das Gold... was sollen die dann noch farmen?


----------



## Tarnor (24. Oktober 2010)

Fraeggel78 schrieb:


> ok war ein versuch
> 
> nächster versuch ich bin 1 und 1 Kunde und ihr?
> 
> oder haben manche einfach nur glück beim einloggen und andere nicht



hab auch 1&1, aber das normale Inet geht ja, also wirds wohl kaum daran liegen. Tippe auch auf Loginserver, war eben noch on und da ging alles, nur rein kommt man halt nimmer


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Klar Epic vor allem wenn man Kinder hat



hehe zieh dir das ma auf holländisch rein xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzt5snAv2fI&feature=related


----------



## myadictivo (24. Oktober 2010)

öhm..also ich konnt zocken bis eben und nun kommt die meldung, dass mein pw nicht richtig wäre ?! wtf ?


----------



## Ticci (24. Oktober 2010)

serperroth schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HvhQQ54s-Do
> 
> chinafarmer in deutschland^^




china farmer in CHINA !!!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1801631/China_Farmer_World_of_Warcraft_RTL_Aktuell_Bericht


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

der china farmer bericht ist doch schon uralt^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> hehe zieh dir das ma auf holländisch rein xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



 kenn ich schon ist voll geil  auf Russisch / SPanisch usw ists auch total lustig. Aber bei der holländischen versteht man am ANfang irgendwas mit Krüppel und SPasten oder so


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> ja blizzard meldet sich erst wenn genug leute damit drohen ihren acc zu kündigen xD



Mein Account ist mit ausführlicher Begründung - technische Probleme, unter vielem anderen die Probleme seit dieser Nacht, der unterirdische Support, der zu BC-Zeiten weitaus besser war - gekündigt. Auch wenn ich ihn vor Ablauf der Zeit reaktivieren sollte (was nicht sicher ist), sollte Blizzard das als Warnschuss verstehen. Mach ich das allein, ist es lächerlich, machen es hundert, tausend, zehntausend, ist es immer noch lächerlich. Aber machen dies hunderttausend oder mehr mit ähnlicher Begründung, dann könnte es zumindest ein Stirnrunzeln auslösen. Und das wäre der erste Schritt zu einer möglichen Änderung.
Es ist doch mehr als peinlich, wenn sich Blizzard gerade auf der Hausmesse feiern lässt, aber es im Keller mächtig stinkt...


----------



## Ticci (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> hehe zieh dir das ma auf holländisch rein xD
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related




Das is goil......


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Mein Account ist mit ausführlicher Begründung - technische Probleme, unter vielem anderen die Probleme seit dieser Nacht, der unterirdische Support, der zu BC-Zeiten weitaus besser war - gekündigt. Auch wenn ich ihn vor Ablauf der Zeit reaktivieren sollte (was nicht sicher ist), sollte Blizzard das als Warnschuss verstehen. Mach ich das allein, ist es lächerlich, machen es hundert, tausend, zehntausend, ist es immer noch lächerlich. Aber machen dies hunderttausend oder mehr mit ähnlicher Begründung, dann könnte es zumindest ein Stirnrunzeln auslösen. Und das wäre der erste Schritt zu einer möglichen Änderung.
> Es ist doch mehr als peinlich, wenn sich Blizzard gerade auf der Hausmesse feiern lässt, aber es im Keller mächtig stinkt...



Tjo wenn man die Leiche im Keller nicht losiwrd, bringt man sie zum tanzen


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

schon lustig abomente wurden gekündigt vor paar stunden O.o bei mir acc angefroren bla ok ich habs erneuert bla ich spiele normal logg aus und komm nicht mehr rein angeblich kann ich keine verbindung auf bauen  obwohl mein inet doch funkt.....seltsam wenn ich hier alles lese was die leute schreiben den es haben auch andere das ähnlich problem dan geht es mir schon besser.


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ-OgQTnUIk ! :>


----------



## Tarnor (24. Oktober 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> Dich kriegen sie auch noch


----------



## Andi1968 (24. Oktober 2010)

Komme auch net ins Spiel.Ist echt mist!Da zahlst Kohle und denkst kannst We. schön zocken und nix is!!!Die sollten mal vernünftige Programierer einstellen.Oder Zeit gutschreiben.Oder mal ne Meldung rausgeben......Naja...viel. schaffen die das dies Jahr noch


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

omg er hat die leichen von blizzard gefunden macht ihn kalt^^ und werft ihn zu den anderen! hm das wär ne idee für nen billigen horror streifen die zombies ausm blizz keller .............. need WoW^^


----------



## Ticci (24. Oktober 2010)

Einen Vorteil hat der Serverausfall für mich, komme endlich mal dazu mir ne vernünftige skillung rauszusuchen....


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Öhm,, Reden wir jetzt davon das die Ursache jetzt ein Massenbann ist??????  omg ich bin doch Unschuldig


----------



## Ispell (24. Oktober 2010)

Jo Server Connect nicht aktiv :-(((

UNd mit "Shift + Rechtsklick auf Maus kannst Pally verschieben Hf 

mfg Ispell


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ticci schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat der Serverausfall für mich, komme endlich mal dazu mir ne vernünftige skillung rauszusuchen....



Selbst ist der Mann


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

hat einer ne idee was zur hölle der wow launcher dauernd patchen muss ich bin hier ewig irgendwas am laden un infos kriegt man von blizz ja net -.-


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

nur doof das du nicht weißt ob die skillung taugt weil du sie nich testen kannst - und bloss weil iwer iwo schriebt das die skillung toll is kann sie trotzdem kacke sein


----------



## SaraNoxx (24. Oktober 2010)

myadictivo schrieb:


> öhm..also ich konnt zocken bis eben und nun kommt die meldung, dass mein pw nicht richtig wäre ?! wtf ?



Die gleiche nummer hab ich auch, und passend auch noch in dem moment wo viele eh immer nen DC heben, beim anklickenn der Kürbisses beim event, dachte Spiel unterbrechen über den Task-Manager und fix neu einloggen, und dann behauptet der dann auch PW wäre falsch oder Authentificator Nr. na ja, vielleicht hängen die vor der Glotze und schauen Formel 1


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du dir unter massenbahn vorstellst aber ich kann das irgentwie nicht mit WoW/Blizzard in verbindung bringen.


----------



## Bounty84 (24. Oktober 2010)

Sehr seltsam alles,

mein Abo war gestern gekündigt und heute war ich ganze 3 Minuten on, flieg raus und das wars :/

Langsam nervts echt übel -_-


Grüßle


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

hm was ne massenbahn sein soll weiß ich gerade auch mal nicht aber n massenbann wäre der super gau xD


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Leute vertreibt euch so die Zeit mit  http://top100station.radio.de/


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie se alle kündigen ^^


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> schon lustig abomente wurden gekündigt vor paar stunden O.o bei mir acc angefroren bla ok ich habs erneuert bla ich spiele normal logg aus und komm nicht mehr rein angeblich kann ich keine verbindung auf bauen  obwohl mein inet doch funkt.....seltsam wenn ich hier alles lese was die leute schreiben den es haben auch andere das ähnlich problem dan geht es mir schon besser.


 

schau mal ins Forum, da sind dutzende Threads, die mit jeweils 500 Kommentaren schon geschlossen sind, weil sie voll sind. Mittlerweile Tausende Kommentare und 

wieviele BLUEPOST??????

Richtig, kein einziger...



PS: es ist mehr als merkwürdig, es scheint derzeit so zu sein, dass man sich ein einziges Mal einloggen kann. Kommt es aus irgendeinem Grund zum DC oder will man umloggen, dann kommt die Meldung, dass ein Verbindungsaufbau nicht möglich ist. Dieser Fehler, der nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern mindestens in ganz Europa auftritt, besteht seit mindestens 6 Uhr. Und nicht eine einzige Stellungnahme von Blizzard dazu...


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du dir unter massenbahn vorstellst aber ich kann das irgentwie nicht mit WoW/Blizzard in verbindung bringen.



Erwischt  Thx für den Dezenten Hinweis


----------



## Hardfanatix (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja seit patch 4.0
wundert mich eh nix mehr

Fehler beim verbinden


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> PS: es ist mehr als merkwürdig, es scheint derzeit so zu sein, dass man sich ein einziges Mal einloggen kann. Kommt es aus irgendeinem Grund zum DC oder will man umloggen, dann kommt die Meldung, dass ein Verbindungsaufbau nicht möglich ist. Dieser Fehler, der nicht nur in Deutschland, sondern mindestens in ganz Europa auftritt, besteht seit mindestens 6 Uhr. Und nicht eine einzige Stellungnahme von Blizzard dazu...





jo genau so wars bei mir auch nachm ladebildschirm direkt disconnect aus welchem grund auch immer seitdem stillstand und das geht bestimmt auch den halben tag noch so^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Oktober 2010)

Andi1968 schrieb:


> Komme auch net ins Spiel.Ist echt mist!Da zahlst Kohle und denkst kannst We. schön zocken und nix is!!!Die sollten mal vernünftige Programierer einstellen.Oder Zeit gutschreiben.Oder mal ne Meldung rausgeben......Naja...viel. schaffen die das dies Jahr noch



Ja das ist schon grausam Sonntag Morgens nicht in die Welt der Kriegskunst einloggen zu können :>


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

cataclysm = massenbann! 12 millionen spieler gesperrt!!!! 
7.dez werdet ihr sehen  wow server werden runtergefahren und es wird gruppenselbstmorde geben! xD


----------



## dosch (24. Oktober 2010)

kann mich auch nicht mehr einloggn.

aber das lustige ist, dass ich mit meinem test-acc ganz normal reinkomme - hauptsache man verkrault sich die neuen spieler nicht ...


----------



## Paxter (24. Oktober 2010)

ein völlig verbuggter patch und seitdem fast tägliche serverdowns...aber hauptsache die damen und herren können sich auf ihrer be§/%&(%$ blizzcon selber feiern anstatt sich mal darum zu kümmern ordentliche arbeit abzuliefern.

ach ja,auf aegwynn geht nun schon seit über 2h nix und niemand bei blizz hält es für notwendig mal nen info rauszulassen...das nenne ich doch mal hervorragenden kundenservice


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> jo genau so wars bei mir auch nachm ladebildschirm direkt disconnect aus welchem grund auch immer seitdem stillstand und das geht bestimmt auch den halben tag noch so^^



ja irgendwie macht das einen wütend , deshalb sind die ganzen leute heute auch beim kopflosen ritter disconnectet  und ich denk mir lol wieso mach ich den event boss als meleeschami allein aber naja immerhin war der loot meiner


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Wie se alle kündigen ^^



Und nach 2 Stunden wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## Tarnor (24. Oktober 2010)

serperroth schrieb:


> für den mist den blizz machti n letzter zeit will ich das sie blutelfinen größere möpse patchen



looool aber echt, das is das mindeste!


----------



## SirTaksne (24. Oktober 2010)

einfach frühstücken gehen


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Tarnor schrieb:


> looool aber echt, das is das mindeste!



aber hey stimmt ich finds auch unfair wieso die menschlichen frauen größere brüste haben als die blutelfinnen X.x?


----------



## Dispair (24. Oktober 2010)

SirTaksne schrieb:


> einfach frühstücken gehen



Ich hab schon Rührei und Bacon hinter mir, hab Wäsche gewaschen, die Kaffeemaschine entkalkt,
gesaugt und jetzt will ich twinken!


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

also bei mir ist das wow forum jetzt auch down Oo?


----------



## Hardfanatix (24. Oktober 2010)

naja kaffe trinnken

fanboy & chum chum schauen

Frau im haushalt helfen 

Toller Sonntag ^^


----------



## Leukos (24. Oktober 2010)

bei mir ( Rat von Dalaran ) das gleiche. nach dem üblichen disco beim Reiter kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen -> Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden blubb...


gruss


Stefan


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Rührei und Bacon hinter mir, hab Wäsche gewaschen, die Kaffeemaschine entkalkt,
> gesaugt und jetzt will ich twinken!



zähne geputzt auch ?


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> aber hey stimmt ich finds auch unfair wieso die menschlichen frauen größere brüste haben als die blutelfinnen X.x?



wenn du sonst keine probleme hast xD *kaffeekanne in die runde stellt*


----------



## teichtaucher (24. Oktober 2010)

ma kekse und kaffee in die runde werf , wird ja ma wieder dauern...


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

ich komm auch nich mehr ins wow forum


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Das Blizz Forum ist auch Down, zumidest komme ich nicht mehr drauf. ( Fehlermeldung 404) Geht es bei jemand noch?


----------



## dosch (24. Oktober 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Rührei und Bacon hinter mir, hab Wäsche gewaschen, die Kaffeemaschine entkalkt,
> gesaugt und jetzt will ich twinken!



fleißig, fleißig! ^^


----------



## clydi (24. Oktober 2010)

Das habe ich bekommen lol icg glaube es hackt!!!
Greetings!

It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
As you may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement.
If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. 
It will be ongoing for further investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees.
If you wish to not get your account suspended you should immediately verify your account ownership.
* First and Surname
* Secret Question and Answer
Show * Please enter the correct information

If you ignore this mail your account can and will be closed permanently.

Once we verify your account, we will reply to your e-mail informing you that we have dropped the investigation.

Regards,

Frechheit als ob ich mein Acc verkaufen will haha


----------



## NewRagnar24X (24. Oktober 2010)

was wollt ihr alle mit brüsten lol, geilt ihr euch an pixelmännchen auf ?? xDD


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Was habt ihr denn alle?
Bei mir funktionierts ohne Probleme.
Vllt hängts mitm Anbieter zusammen.


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

boah lustig stell mir das so vor wie da einer sitzt und sagt: hm zu viel whine im forum -> ausmachen! lawl


----------



## Dadru (24. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen 
ich habe das selbe Problem wenn ich meine daten eingebe 
sagt er mir es konnte momentan keine verbindung hergestellt werden versuchen sie es später erneut 
falls das nicht funktionieren sollte kontaktieren sie den technischen support.

ich habe mich heute dsa erste mal um 9uhr eingeloggt da ging es
dann hab ich mich ausgeloggt wollte noch was nachschauen wollte mich wieder einloggen 
ja unddann kam die nachricht


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Tolle SCheisse. Da will man dann was anderes installieren und was ist? CD Laufwerk geht nicht auf ./facepalm


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle?
> Bei mir funktionierts ohne Probleme.
> Vllt hängts mitm Anbieter zusammen.



eher net waren leute mit diversen anbietern hier vertreten bei denen es nicht geht^^

http://bigfm.radio.de/

jo cd laufwerk down heute ist echt n scheißtag am besten direkt wieder ins bett gehen und decke übern kopp ziehen und hoffen das alles vorbei geht^^


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> was wollt ihr alle mit brüsten lol, geilt ihr euch an pixelmännchen auf ?? xDD



haha ich bin eine frau ich geil mich auf anderen weiblichen brüsten auf genau -.- träum weiter sowas wie brüste hast du sicher noch nie gesehen ^. -


----------



## Bananahurz (24. Oktober 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Wie se alle kündigen ^^





Aahhhhhh, wie kann mich dieser blöder Verein Sonntag früh am Morgen am Spielen hintern ?!

(Ironie  )


----------



## airbaer (24. Oktober 2010)

Hängt nicht mit dem Anbieter zusammen. Weil meine Beta läuft, das Spiel nicht.


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

also für alle die nur die letzte seite lesen:

es liegt eindeutig an blizzard
man kann sich 1mal einloggen und sobald man disconected kommt man nicht mehr rein


----------



## Strate (24. Oktober 2010)

clydi schrieb:


> Das habe ich bekommen lol icg glaube es hackt!!!
> Greetings!
> 
> It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
> ...


da biste net der einzigste^^

______________

*866 Besucher lesen dieses Thema Oo
*


----------



## Haadok (24. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn alle?
> Bei mir funktionierts ohne Probleme.
> Vllt hängts mitm Anbieter zusammen.



Kann nicht sein.. ich bin mit Arcor drin.. nix geht.. mein Freund mit 1&1.. nix geht.. ein Bekannter mit Arcor.. alles bestens


----------



## Khumbu (24. Oktober 2010)

Rat von Dalaran um 05.56 ca hatt ich den disco seither haben die zuständigen leute nicht gemelden ist doch zum kotzten was die sich alles leisten.aber egal hab fast 4std in beiden foren verbracht und darf jetzt zu meinen eltern fahren. In der hoffnung das wen ich gegen 18.00 zurück komme wieder ins spiel komme


----------



## dauntless (24. Oktober 2010)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> was wollt ihr alle mit brüsten lol, geilt ihr euch an pixelmännchen auf ?? xDD





XD zu geil... jo die menschlichen weiber haben dickere titten und die hängen auch mehr als bei den blutelfinnen... neben her haben die nen flacharsch und reiterhosen.... ebend wie ne menschenfrau...
nenene ich bleib da lieber bei meinem blutelf hunterkerl... 
der iss wenigstens was fürs auge...


----------



## moehrewinger (24. Oktober 2010)

clydi schrieb:


> Das habe ich bekommen lol icg glaube es hackt!!!
> Greetings!
> 
> It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
> ...



Blizzard wird dich nienienienienienienienienienienieniemals nach deinen komletten logindaten fragen. Das Ding hier per E-Mail oder per chat bekommen? Ab in die Tonne damit.


----------



## blutherz2001 (24. Oktober 2010)

hmpf jetzt startet man mal nach 2 Monaten WoW hat erst riesige PATCH ORGIE udn kommt 5 min rein ins spiel dann disconnect und nun?
Support meldet sich auch ned was da los ist...und ich hab blos noch 1std zeit zum wow zocken dann is mal wieder erst sense die nächsten wochen...


----------



## silbinator (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Login server ist down ich bin noch im spiel  

und mein mann sitzt neben dran und  kann sich nicht einloggen auch nicht mit meinen acc- daten da würde ich zwar rausfliegen aber nicht mal da bekommt er eine verbindung zustande


----------



## Dispair (24. Oktober 2010)

Kyomi schrieb:


> ich komm auch nich mehr ins wow forum



Da hat bei Blizz endlich jemand den reboot Knopp gedrückt


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Oktober 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> nenene ich bleib da lieber bei meinem blutelf hunterkerl...
> der iss wenigstens was fürs auge...



Du bist entweder Weiblich oder Schwul :>


----------



## NewRagnar24X (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> haha ich bin eine frau ich geil mich auf anderen weiblichen brüsten auf genau -.- träum weiter sowas wie brüste hast du sicher noch nie gesehen ^. -



damit meinte ich die männlichen spieler.... außer dem gibts auch lesbische weiber hehe^^


----------



## ZianIcon (24. Oktober 2010)

Da wird's wieder Zeit für die (in)offizielle WoW-Hymne...


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard: Ups leider hat ein Betrunkener Mitarbeiter auf den Haupt Computer gepinkelt nun wurden alle Daten gelöscht sry Leute ihr müsst nun alle von Lv 1 an Leveln.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Strate schrieb:


> da biste net der einzigste^^




Also doch der "Massenba(h)nn"


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

um halb 7 warens grad mal 140 und jetzt knapp 900 besucher....


----------



## dauntless (24. Oktober 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Du bist entweder Weiblich oder Schwul :>



suchs dir aus...XD


----------



## Ferian82 (24. Oktober 2010)

JUHUU AZSHARA IST  WIEDER ONLINE


----------



## Bounty84 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir lädt jetzt ein nicht-kritisches Update (wie ich das Wort hasse^^).... Mal schauen, vielleicht gehts ja jetzt


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

ZianIcon schrieb:


> Da wird's wieder Zeit für die (in)offizielle WoW-Hymne...



yeaH endlich hab ich sie wieder gefunden ^^ danke!


----------



## Nicefight (24. Oktober 2010)

gleiches problem seit 1 stunde. war on bild eingefroren nix ging mehr taskmanager zu gemacht und dann kommt verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. andere aus der gilde sind nach wie vor on. die die ausgeloggt waren kommen auch nicht mehr on. das forum ist down ... naja abwarten und kaffee oder tee trinken und es in ähm sagen wir 3 stunden nochmal probieren.


----------



## SaraNoxx (24. Oktober 2010)

clydi schrieb:


> Das habe ich bekommen lol icg glaube es hackt!!!
> Greetings!
> 
> It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell your personal World of Warcraft account(s).
> ...




lol, da hab ich aber Glück, mein englisch is so mies das ich das nicht wirklich gut übersetzen kann und daher ignoriere


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

Ferian82 schrieb:


> JUHUU AZSHARA IST  WIEDER ONLINE



wie sie jetzt alle testen ob se reinkommen xD


----------



## Dadru (24. Oktober 2010)

also ich mache mir schon ein wenig sorgen das ich nicht mehr reinkomme
wurde ich vllt gehackt?

ich hoffe blizzard bekommt das wieder hin und zwar möglichst schnell
ich glaube langsam seit dem patch 4.0.1 läuft es nicht mehr so rund

auch meine grafik lässt zu wünschen übrig


bäume verzieht es quer über meinen monitor


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Oktober 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> suchs dir aus...XD




Ich hab mit keinem der Fakten ein größeres Problem da einer meiner besten Freunde schwul ist  Nein nicht so ein Freund ^^

Aber ich schätz dann mal eher Weiblich


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Blizzard wird dich nienienienienienienienienienienieniemals nach deinen komletten logindaten fragen. Das Ding hier per E-Mail oder per chat bekommen? Ab in die Tonne damit.



vor allem als würden die das password von irgemtwem brauchen  ein gm war schonmal mit nem anderen char von mir online und ich mit nem anderen(auf selbem acc) und der wollte auch kein pw von mir


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

Bounty84 schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt jetzt ein nicht-kritisches Update (wie ich das Wort hasse^^).... Mal schauen, vielleicht gehts ja jetzt



wieso bekomm ich das nicht? hab ich heute schon so oft überall gelesen, aber bei mir bleibt die Meldung: World of Warcraft ist auf dem neuesten Stand - alles so merkwürdig heute


----------



## silbinator (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> Blizzard: Ups leider hat ein Betrunkener Mitarbeiter auf den Haupt Computer gepinkelt nun wurden alle Daten gelöscht sry Leute ihr müsst nun alle von Lv 1 an Leveln.





lass das lieber du machst dich tierisch unbelibt mit solchen kommentaren


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehme alles zurück! Die Accountkündigung, die ich vor zwei Stunden veranlasst habe, ist selbstverständlich auch schon zurückgenommen.

Begründung: 

Dass es seit Stunden nach einem ersten erfolgreichen Einloggen nicht mehr möglich ist, sich einzuloggen und dass Blizzard dazu weltweit keine Stellung nimmt, ist keine Unfähigkeit, kein mangelnder Support, keine schlechte Vorbereitung des Patches 4.0.1,

sondern DIES IST DAS PRE-EVENT FÜR CATACLYSM!!!!!!


Dies ist also das geheimnisumwitterte Event, auf das 12 Millionen Spieler gewartet haben.


Meine aufrichtige Hochachtung Blizzard, das wird auf Eurer Hausmesse zu Begeisterungsstürmen führen.



PS: wer Ironie und Sarkasmus findet, darf es behalten!


----------



## dauntless (24. Oktober 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich hab mit keinem der Fakten ein größeres Problem da einer meiner besten Freunde schwul ist  Nein nicht so ein Freund ^^
> 
> Aber ich schätz dann mal eher Weiblich



falsch geschätzt....XD


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Bounty84 schrieb:


> Bei mir lädt jetzt ein nicht-kritisches Update (wie ich das Wort hasse^^).... Mal schauen, vielleicht gehts ja jetzt



davon hatte ich schon 2 heute ändert aber auch nix ^^ eigentlich lädt der jeden tag nicht kritische updates was auch immer das bedeuten soll ????^^


----------



## xxhajoxx (24. Oktober 2010)

Also ich komm ohne probleme rein


----------



## pixeljedi (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> Blizzard: Ups leider hat ein Betrunkener Mitarbeiter auf den Haupt Computer gepinkelt nun wurden alle Daten gelöscht sry Leute ihr müsst nun alle von Lv 1 an Leveln.



wer bist du denn? du kleine aion schw....tel..
geh mal wieder mit deine puppen spielen du clown

es kommt auch keiner im eurer forum und trollt da rum..
als verschwinde..geh grinden.mehr könnt ihr doch eh nicht


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Azshara war nie offline?!


----------



## clydi (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja weis die würden auch nie was bekommen von mir ganz klar!
Da sind wieder welche unterwegs die nix gutes wollen von uns hehe


----------



## Volusenus (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Gelegenheit!

Schreibt jetzt, was ihr schon immer sagen wolltet, hier rein. 


So viele Leser wird man so schnell nicht wieder zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Sir Monty (24. Oktober 2010)

kennt wer den rekord an besuchern für einen thread ?
 932 gleichzeitig is schon ziemlich gut denk ich.........


----------



## Tradolan (24. Oktober 2010)

Hoi Mootch!


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Geht immernoch nicht >.< naja dann installier ich mal AION weiter mal schauen was da abgeht ^^


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> wer bist du denn? du kleine aion schw....tel..
> geh mal wieder mit deine puppen spielen du clown
> 
> es kommt auch keiner im eurer forum und trollt da rum..
> als verschwinde..geh grinden.mehr könnt ihr doch eh nicht



yeah lass ma alle das aion forum stürmen dann ist da wenigstens auch mal was los ^^


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Oktober 2010)

dauntless schrieb:


> falsch geschätzt....XD



Verdammt *g* 

naja Ich hatte ne Chance von 50/50 ^^


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Also ich komm ohne probleme rein



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dann log Dich mal aus und versuch, dann wieder reinzukommen...grins


----------



## Bounty84 (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> davon hatte ich schon 2 heute ändert aber auch nix ^^ eigentlich lädt der jeden tag nicht kritische updates was auch immer das bedeuten soll ????^^



Okay, hast Recht, bringt garnichts ^^
Dann mal weiter warten...
Werd glaub noch Formel 1 - Fan


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Dann würd ich mal sagen, einige Loginserver sind abgeschmiert


----------



## Basti32 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gehts seid 6 Uhr ca nicht! Und Formel 1 fährt auch nich wirklich was ein shit Sonntag


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> wer bist du denn? du kleine aion schw....tel..
> geh mal wieder mit deine puppen spielen du clown
> 
> es kommt auch keiner im eurer forum und trollt da rum..
> als verschwinde..geh grinden.mehr könnt ihr doch eh nicht



schon mal was von leuten gehört die mehrere spielen spiele du steinzeit ding ? und was hast du gegen schw...tel so eine kann ich garnicht sein ich habe den titten bonus weil ich weiblich bin ...kiddy !


----------



## Pusillin (24. Oktober 2010)

Forum jetzt auch überlastet.


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

naja bevor ich formel-1 gucke geh ich lieber ins bett und zieh mir die decke übern kopf^^


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> Blizzard: Ups leider hat ein Betrunkener Mitarbeiter auf den Haupt Computer gepinkelt nun wurden alle Daten gelöscht sry Leute ihr müsst nun alle von Lv 1 an Leveln.



Wenn 10 mitarbeiter jetzt auf dem pc gepisst hätten wär auch nix passiert. alles is in einer Datenbank gespeichert dort kann jeder rein sobald er ein passwort bzw den root hat.
Ich kenn mich damit ein wenig aus. aber wenn der haupt pc jetzt kapput wär muss nicht jeder mit lv 1 beginnen xD-Blizzard kann das wiederherstellen, also quatsch pff


----------



## Ticci (24. Oktober 2010)

Dispair schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Rührei und Bacon hinter mir, hab Wäsche gewaschen, die Kaffeemaschine entkalkt,
> gesaugt und jetzt will ich twinken!




was haste den gesaugt *liebguck*


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> schon mal was von leuten gehört die mehrere spielen spiele du steinzeit ding ? und was hast du gegen schw...tel so eine kann ich garnicht sein ich habe den titten bonus weil ich weiblich bin ...kiddy !



<- will beweiße sehen! *sehr misstrauisch bin*


----------



## Curxi (24. Oktober 2010)

zeit mal wieder AoC zu starten


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> <- will beweiße sehen! *sehr misstrauisch bin*




tja die beweise darf nicht jeder sehen nur meine gilden mitglieder mehr auch nicht...


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

wenn mans genau nimmt is das hier auch kein WoW forum sondern ein mmo forum


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Knapp 1000 Zuschauer für einen nicht-Mittwochsthread.
Nich schlecht.^^


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Redundanz bei Blizzard sag ich nur...


----------



## T-Sunrise (24. Oktober 2010)

Der Witz ist meine Freundin neben mir kann einloggen und ausloggen wie sie will nur ich nicht *heul*


----------



## haderaschta (24. Oktober 2010)

Ticci schrieb:


> was haste den gesaugt *liebguck*



made my day


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> yeah lass ma alle das aion forum stürmen dann ist da wenigstens auch mal was los ^^




Dann mal Vorwärts Kammerad, wir marschieren zurück


----------



## serperroth (24. Oktober 2010)

stellt euch mal vor ihr wollt mit eurer freundin "liebe" machen XD liebe haha und sie kommt euch so von wegne login server down XD bäm pervers bäm ende


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. Oktober 2010)

Früher hat man wenigstens noch free days bekommen aber nedmal das is mehr drinn


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> tja die beweise darf nicht jeder sehen nur meine gilden mitglieder mehr auch nicht...



also mehr als lol fällt mir dazu grad nich ein :/


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> was wollt ihr alle mit brüsten lol, geilt ihr euch an pixelmännchen auf ?? xDD



hahaha


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

T-Sunrise schrieb:


> Der Witz ist meine Freundin neben mir kann einloggen und ausloggen wie sie will nur ich nicht *heul*



Sag ihr mal, dass sie ganz aus WoW rausgehen und es nochmal probieren soll.


----------



## Strate (24. Oktober 2010)

*1005 Besucher lesen dieses Thema 
*

die 1000er marke wurde überschritten^^


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> also mehr als lol fällt mir dazu grad nich ein :/



denk ich mir bei deinen kommentaren auch einfach nur LOL


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

*1019 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*
xD


----------



## WERTMASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

Hey ho einen wunderschönen juten morgen also bin ich nicht der einzigste 


Aber ich komme nicht nur ins spiel ich komm ja nicht mal ins forum bei blizz übel übel


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

haderaschta schrieb:


> made my day



auf jeden^^ aber langsam könnte echt ma was von blizz kommen... ausgerechnet am wochenende


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

ja alles kaputt


----------



## Saradock (24. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, entweder hat Blizz die Foren dicht gemacht oder Sie haben doch nen mächtiges Problem.(oder der Zugriff von so vielen ist zu groß für die blizz Seite)




-->Chinafarmergroßangriff<-- wäre noch ne möglichkeit^^


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> tja die beweise darf nicht jeder sehen nur meine gilden mitglieder mehr auch nicht...



also mir fällt dazu nur eins ein:
server? fraktion? gildenname?


----------



## teichtaucher (24. Oktober 2010)

o.o wurd auch zeit 

24/10/2010 Login-Probleme 

 Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server zurzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Dies kann sich neben dem Spiel-Login auch auf unsere Accountseiten und Webdienste auswirken. 



 Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten.


----------



## Dadru (24. Oktober 2010)

was mich auch noch wundert ist
wenn ich mich einlogge steht unter benutzeregeln doch eigentlich der server auf dem man spielt ?
und der steht bei mir nicht .........


----------



## clydi (24. Oktober 2010)

Einfach nur nervig man arbeitet ganze woche freut sich auf Sonntag und dann so was!Manmanman


----------



## Xenthon (24. Oktober 2010)

sonntägliche Zwangspause von WoW ? Sollte ich die Zeit nutzen und mal das schon etwas angestaubtze Spiel "Ehefrau 2.0" spielen ?  
Oder vielleicht doch lieber DOOM Special Blizz Edition, wo die Gegner alles Blues sind ?  

Xenthon


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Oktober 2010)

Der tetris server läuft noch, jaa alle spielen dann ist auch er überlastet und geht "kapput"


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich lockere mal die ganze Sache hier auf:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykwqXuMPsoc[/youtube]
Einfach episch.


----------



## Sethek (24. Oktober 2010)

Lasst einfach nen tracert durchlaufen auf die IP eures servers oder auf eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com

Der Schuldige ist mal wieder Telia... 

&#8364;dith: Ja, das kann bedeuten, dass es durchaus auch einige Tage dauern kann, je nachdem wie fix gümmeltelia reagiert und was genau am backend abgeraucht ist.


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Schon krass das Testaccounts reinkommen^^


----------



## Da:Mi$o7 (24. Oktober 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Realm News*

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]



24/10/2010 Login-Probleme 

Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server zurzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Dies kann sich neben dem Spiel-Login auch auf unsere Accountseiten und Webdienste auswirken.



Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten.

[/font][/font]


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

teichtaucher schrieb:


> o.o wurd auch zeit
> 
> 24/10/2010 Login-Probleme
> 
> ...



0185 standard meldung war ja mal wieder klar^^


----------



## Khumbu (24. Oktober 2010)

*1050 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

Nee der Praktikant hat lustig den Kalender verstellt und nun glauben bei Blizz alle, es wär Mittwoch.


----------



## ChAzR (24. Oktober 2010)

war eben on ohne probleme, dann ne runde sc2 un nu komm ich wow net mehr rein ^^


----------



## Haadok (24. Oktober 2010)

Wieso um alles in der Welt installiert Wow bei meinem Freund ständig nicht kritische Updates und bei mir nicht ? Ich finde das diskriminierend


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

ChAzR schrieb:


> war eben on ohne probleme, dann ne runde sc2 un nu komm ich wow net mehr rein ^^



Ich glaube wir sitzen alle im selben Boot.


----------



## WERTMASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja so ist das . Ich bekomm schon angstattacken ^^ wen ich an cata denke ^^ dann kracht der server erst richtig zusammen


----------



## monthy (24. Oktober 2010)

Nervig. War grad beim Reiter und zack, vom Server geflogen. 

Willl zocken....


----------



## Surfboy1995 (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW1Qe0h-hs4 

auch ganz nett


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2010)

Saradock schrieb:


> Hmm, entweder hat Blizz die Foren dicht gemacht oder Sie haben doch nen mächtiges Problem.(oder der Zugriff von so vielen ist zu groß für die blizz Seite)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da das Problem mindestens ganz Europa betrifft und dies seit mindestens 4 Stunden, ist es kein Wunder, dass auch das Blizzard Forum in die Knie geht.
Peinlich zu sehen, dass dies - als das Forum noch zu erreichen war - aber kein Grund für einen einzigen Bluepost war.


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Haadok schrieb:


> Wieso um alles in der Welt installiert Wow bei meinem Freund ständig nicht kritische Updates und bei mir nicht ? Ich finde das diskriminierend



ich hab die auch total oft und ich würd gern mal wissen was genau der da eig immer installiert^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

Haadok schrieb:


> Wieso um alles in der Welt installiert Wow bei meinem Freund ständig nicht kritische Updates und bei mir nicht ? Ich finde das diskriminierend



Das ist halt so mit Crits...Glückssache


----------



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Knapp 1000 Zuschauer für einen nicht-Mittwochsthread.
> Nich schlecht.^^



bin fast bisl stolz =D


----------



## Latitzia (24. Oktober 2010)

"Realm News 24/10/2010 Login-Probleme Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server zurzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Dies kann sich neben dem Spiel-Login auch auf unsere Accountseiten und Webdienste auswirken. Wir möchten uns für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und bitten um euer Verständnis, während wir an einer Lösung dieser Probleme arbeiten." Langsam nervt es !!!!!


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

omg


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.leagueofpirates.com/sirvival/queuedance.html

mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen .....
bin schon bei 3432 min 
Position 1580  

das muss man jedes mal lassen wenn blizz so eine shice abliefert


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*1041 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*


die besucher zahlt geht runter [/font]


----------



## Hardfanatix (24. Oktober 2010)

Für solche meldungen haben die doch eh schon makros :-)


----------



## Moha (24. Oktober 2010)

Früher kam von Blizzard wegen solche Probleme die momentan alltäglich sind mal ne Gutschrift für nen Tag frei spielen oder so; jetz nur "Wir entschuldigen uns für die Einwahlprobleme. Unser Kundenservice ist bemüht die Störung so schnell wie möglich zu beheben"
Alter sind das Pfeifen...bei Codemasters oder EA Produkten hast net so a Zinobere


----------



## Haadok (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich hab die auch total oft und ich würd gern mal wissen was genau der da eig immer installiert^^



Wahrscheinlich garnichts.. soll nur beruhigend auf die User wirken.. Seht her ! Wir machen was !


----------



## Seryma (24. Oktober 2010)

855 Gäste und ca. 200 Mitglieder lesen das hier...

boah, gleich kackts wieder ab x_X

btw hab ich mich grad eingeloggt...


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hardfanatix schrieb:


> Für solche meldungen haben die doch eh schon makros :-)



Natürlich. Denkst du, die schreiben irgendwas selber?
Die schreiben nur mit Makros.


----------



## clydi (24. Oktober 2010)

ja klar haben ja genug Kohle


----------



## Masahiko (24. Oktober 2010)

Xenthon schrieb:


> Sollte ich die Zeit nutzen und mal das schon etwas angestaubtze Spiel "Ehefrau 2.0" spielen ?
> Xenthon



Einfach nur g..l

Werd ich auch wohl tun


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Haadok schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich garnichts.. soll nur beruhigend auf die User wirken.. Seht her ! Wir machen was !



jo wahrscheinlich


----------



## WERTMASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

Ey das ist so eine schweinerrei ich tele grad mit einem kumpel und der ist drinne und ich komme nicht rein . Verzweiflung seit jut 2 wochen geht das jetzt so


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Natürlich. Denkst du, die schreiben irgendwas selber?
> Die schreiben nur mit Makros.



Die machen quasi alles mit Makros.
Morgens beim Früstück...Conflakes Makro, dann das Zur Arbeit fahr Makro usw.


----------



## Lord Necci (24. Oktober 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Lasst einfach nen tracert durchlaufen auf die IP eures servers oder auf eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
> 
> Der Schuldige ist mal wieder Telia...
> 
> €dith: Ja, das kann bedeuten, dass es durchaus auch einige Tage dauern kann, je nachdem wie fix gümmeltelia reagiert und was genau am backend abgeraucht ist.



Kann auch nicht wirklich sein, weil meine Freundin, die direkt neben mir WoW zockt, reinrommt und ich nicht. Da dürfte der Fehler wohl woanders zu suchen sein.


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> 855 Gäste und ca. 200 Mitglieder lesen das hier...
> 
> boah, gleich kackts wieder ab x_X
> 
> btw hab ich mich grad eingeloggt...



hast btw eine der besten signaturen die ich seid langem gelesen hab xD


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> http://www.leagueofp...queuedance.html
> 
> mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen .....
> bin schon bei 3432 min
> ...



sowas hab ich schon lange net mehr gesehen naja die meisten server sind halt niedrig ^^


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht wirklich sein, weil meine Freundin, die direkt neben mir WoW zockt, reinrommt und ich nicht. Da dürfte der Fehler wohl woanders zu suchen sein.



sie muss ausloogen mal schauen ob sie dan wieder reinkommt


----------



## Abalyshen (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin in Australien und spiele auf nem deutschen Server, am 1&1 liegts sicher nicht


----------



## Sir Monty (24. Oktober 2010)

Hui...Blizz hat grade ne meldung abgesetzt, die haben gemerkt dass es Probleme mit den Login Servern gibt..... Naja, 3 h sind ja schon ganz schön flink


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub, ich geh WC3 zocken.


----------



## myadictivo (24. Oktober 2010)

naja..immerhin wurd mein acc nicht gehackt. denn ich hab mal ganz kurz paras geschoben, weils genau dann passiert ist, als ich nen addon testen wollte..
öhm..ja..dann nutz ich mal die zeit für ne runde aufm rennrad


----------



## Lord Necci (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> sie muss ausloogen mal schauen ob sie dan wieder reinkommt



Alles schon ausprobiert. Geht immer.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> hast btw eine der besten signaturen die ich seid langem gelesen hab xD



ich lese nur schleim schleim  bald seh ich ihn auch


----------



## MasterMarvin (24. Oktober 2010)

todeswache komme ich auch nicht mehr rein .....


----------



## Seryma (24. Oktober 2010)

@ Aedz: Die hab ich schon seit gut 3 Monaten 
Aber ich lach mich au noch manchmal schlapp 

btw: bin drin (wollts euch nur nochmal reindrücken, hihi  )


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

1088 lesen hier mit ok ich nehme an das noch immer nüx geht  

Naja lasst mal die restlichen Spieler aufwachen dann sind es hier noch mehr....


----------



## MickMars (24. Oktober 2010)

dann kann ich ja noch ne runde meine freundin raiden gehen!!


----------



## Xenthon (24. Oktober 2010)

Es ist beruhigend zu wissen, das die Onkels und möglicherweise auch Tanten nicht für lebenswichtiges zeichnen. Nicht auszudenken die Blues hätten was mit Steuerungssoftware von Atomkraftwerken zu tun, oder noch schlimmer Atomraketen  
*versteck*


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Alles schon ausprobiert. Geht immer.



sie ist eine frau bei uns klappt das immer alles ^.-


----------



## TomTei (24. Oktober 2010)

Cool,nun hab ich das 3.Mal heute nicht kritische Updates werden installiert,aber rein komme ich immer noch nicht.Glaube die Blizz Mitarbeiter ham heute alle frei.^^


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

zufällig wer bock auf battlefield bad company 2 ? ^^


----------



## Trollzacker (24. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch drinne, hat zwar etwas länger gedauert das Laden, aber funzt.

Ist es evt. wieder einmal ein Prob zwischen den Anbietern und Blizz.

Meine wenigkeit ist bei 1 und 1.


Trollzacker


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> ich lese nur schleim schleim  bald seh ich ihn auch



bald kannste auch anfassen


----------



## redknife (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir steht die ganze zeit: Ihre Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. ..

heißt das das die Login Server down sind?


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

MickMars schrieb:


> dann kann ich ja noch ne runde meine freundin raiden gehen!!



Bitte beachten hier könnte durchrushen oder Speedruns zu Problemen führen


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.leagueofpirates.com/sirvival/queuedance.html

den check ich nich


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Toll da will man mal wieder AION spielen und was ist? 336 Minuten warten bis er upgedatet hat ich geh heulen


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> bald kannste auch anfassen



lol ja schleim fass ich nicht an


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

Trollzacker schrieb:


> Meine wenigkeit ist bei 1 und 1.




auch ...hmmmm


----------



## Biglap (24. Oktober 2010)

guten morgen alle,
muss meinem unmut luft machen.
loginserver down und das am sonntag,
für 13 € im monat, wenn ich so arbeiten würde hätte ich schon längst einen flugschein.
gruss andre


----------



## HarryHIrnlos (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Telefonhotline ist auch überlastet und nichtmal mehr ein Platz in der warteschleife -.-


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bitte beachten hier könnte durchrushen oder Speedruns zu Problemen führen




grins jo und Random ist auch schlecht


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Pereace2010 schrieb:


> Toll da will man mal wieder AION spielen und was ist? 336 Minuten warten bis er upgedatet hat ich geh heulen



was haste erwartet die haben gepatched ohne ende ^^


----------



## Lord Necci (24. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt gibt es eine Blunote mit dem üblichen bla-bla von wegen Server kann die volle Leistung nicht bringen. Nun dürften auch alle aus dem Spiel fliegen.


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> zufällig wer bock auf battlefield bad company 2 ? ^^



Jo gib ma Name


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Kyomi schrieb:


> http://www.leagueofp...queuedance.html
> 
> den check ich nich



naja tick tack tick tack  dauert ja ewigkeiten wie du siehst um sich einloggen zu können bin schon bei 5 tagen  warten !


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2010)

Xenthon schrieb:


> Es ist beruhigend zu wissen, das die Onkels und möglicherweise auch Tanten nicht für lebenswichtiges zeichnen. Nicht auszudenken die Blues hätten was mit Steuerungssoftware von Atomkraftwerken zu tun, oder noch schlimmer Atomraketen
> *versteck*



Kannst Du das garantieren, dass die Onkels und Tanten, die für Steuerungssoftware von Atomkraftwerken und Atomraketen zuständig sind, weniger unfähig als Blizzard sind?

Wenn, würde mich das beruhigen...:-)


----------



## Quixotica (24. Oktober 2010)

Wie geht das denn, dass manche reinkommen und manche nicht?
Dachte wenn die Log In Server down sind, kommt gar keiner rein....

Naja, wie auch immer, möcht auch zu den Glücklichen gehören


----------



## MickMars (24. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Bitte beachten hier könnte durchrushen oder Speedruns zu Problemen führen




macht nix ich bin Priester^^


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> lol ja schleim fass ich nicht an



einweghandschuhe ftw xD wenn nicht kannst wenigstens ma riechen oder so


----------



## Xenthon (24. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> grins jo und Random ist auch schlecht




aber vorsicht beim anklicken !


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Evildoc schrieb:


> Jo gib ma Name



lokkez


----------



## Hardfanatix (24. Oktober 2010)

HarryHIrnlos schrieb:


> Die Telefonhotline ist auch überlastet und nichtmal mehr ein Platz in der warteschleife -.-



da sind die makros auch überlastet ^^


gruss


----------



## WERTMASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

ja die hotline kannst vergessen ich rufe im minuten tackt an


----------



## dreifragezeichen (24. Oktober 2010)

also bei mir gehts immer noch nicht, war einmal drin und dann wollte ich aufm main-server und da hats mich rausgeschmissen... bei meinen 2ten acc(frau), die ist immer noch drin


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Kannst Du das garantieren, dass die Onkels und Tanten, die für Steuerungssoftware von Atomkraftwerken und Atomraketen zuständig sind, weniger unfähig als Blizzard sind?
> 
> Wenn, würde mich das beruhigen...:-)



Stell dir mal vor Blizz wär für beides zuständig udn die Ninjakiddys loggen sich ausversehen ins falsche ein


----------



## Xenthon (24. Oktober 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Kannst Du das garantieren, dass die Onkels und Tanten, die für Steuerungssoftware von Atomkraftwerken und Atomraketen zuständig sind, weniger unfähig als Blizzard sind?
> 
> Wenn, würde mich das beruhigen...:-)




schlimmer als Blues ? Ich glaub davon können wir ausgehen, das die nen Level höher sind


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

WERTMASTER schrieb:


> ja die hotline kannst vergessen ich rufe im minuten tackt an



hm die hotline is am wochenende besetzt ? das wundert mich jetzt aber mal


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

WERTMASTER schrieb:


> ja die hotline kannst vergessen ich rufe im minuten tackt an



Warum eigentlich ?


----------



## Haszor (24. Oktober 2010)

Schlimm, hm? Mich hats um 7 Uhr oder so beim durchmachen rausgeworfen ... was erwarten die was ich um 7 Uhr morgens tu? Schlafen gehen?! 
Wie ungerecht das Leben doch ist. Da guckt man sich einen Film an und drei Stunden später geht noch immer nüx.

Ich denk ich geh in den Realmforen Troll füttern. Macht wer mit? 

*Packt vorsorglich zwei Säcke Trollfutter aus*


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> einweghandschuhe ftw xD wenn nicht kannst wenigstens ma riechen oder so



du bist krank


----------



## Schmeedt (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds doof! =(

Wenigstens muss ich jetzt erstmal bis ca 12Uhr weg und hoffe das danach die Server wieder da sind! =P


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> lokkez



EA Server down xD.
Ich krieg seit Tagen keine Verbindung mehr.


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.playit-online.de/action-onlinespiele/deal-or-no-deal/  und die Zeit vergeht wie im flug xd


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Evildoc schrieb:


> EA Server down xD.
> Ich krieg seit Tagen keine Verbindung mehr.



also ich bin drin hatte auch keine probleme in den letzten tagen^^


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> du bist krank



nö


----------



## MickMars (24. Oktober 2010)

nun ja wenn ich bei der hotline gerade dann schicht hätte, wenn sich abertausende nicht einloggen können, würd ich vermutlich den hörer auch neben dran legen!!!


----------



## Hardfanatix (24. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ihrgendwie sollte blizz für sich mal so ein achievement für erfolge
Bauen ^^


----------



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

hö es wird wieder leerer Q.Q bei denen geht sicher shcon die säcke.-...


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

am besten ihr hört euch jetzt alle das hier an http://www.leagueofpirates.com/sirvival/queuedance.html
und schaut euch 1 std lang das hier an http://img7.imageshack.us/i/movie9u.gif/


----------



## ZianIcon (24. Oktober 2010)

Kyomi schrieb:


> http://www.leagueofp...queuedance.html
> 
> den check ich nich



Naja, das gibt's mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr... Die Server fassen nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Spielern, beim Erreichen dieser kommt man in eine Warteschlange. Dadurch das aber Blizz in den Jahren immer mehr Server zur Verfügung gestellt hat (inkl. [K]CTs etc.), haben sie das Phänomen quasi ausgemerzt.


----------



## Bananahurz (24. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor Blizz wär für beides zuständig udn die Ninjakiddys loggen sich ausversehen ins falsche ein





Solange dies ein epr ist leuchten da bestenfalls ein paar Rote Leuchten. *hüstel*


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> nö



haha aber deine aussage von eben


----------



## Oronarc (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> also ich bin drin hatte auch keine probleme in den letzten tagen^^



gz, Du Held!^^
dann log dich mal aus und versuch, wieder reinzukommen


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

So ich hab mich jetzt 20-30 mal hintereinander probiert einzuloggen. Von wegen keine volle Kapazität die sind alle hinüber. SCHEISSE


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> haha aber deine aussage von eben



du hast angefangen von schleim zu reden


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Oronarc schrieb:


> gz, Du Held!^^
> dann log dich mal aus und versuch, wieder reinzukommen



das war auf EA server bezogen wegen battlefield^^ wow komm ich nich rein


----------



## Beldara (24. Oktober 2010)

Also um halb 9 konnte ich mich noch einloggen und nun gar nix mehr sagt mal wollen die mich verarschen so ein wenig langsam habe ich die faxen aber dicke, dass macht doch langsam kein spass mehr.


----------



## WERTMASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann immer noch nicht die blizz fpren ereichen es läd und läd 


error 404 KOTZ


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

Aedz schrieb:


> du hast angefangen von schleim zu reden



wieso den auch  weil du ein schleimer bist je nach dem kann man auch charmeur sagen


----------



## Shadarke (24. Oktober 2010)

leute alle die jetzt scheiss laune haben deswegen lasst es mal an meinen gäste buch aus danke im, voraus


----------



## Andurius (24. Oktober 2010)

*923 Besucher lesen dieses Thema*
wtf ^^ 
aber ne komm au net mehr rein, ahtte dc und weg - glaub die sind noch von blizcon besoffen, aber ok, war au ne geile show


----------



## Bounty84 (24. Oktober 2010)

Naja, dann werd ich wohl mal das Geschirr in meiner Küche raiden gehen. Wenn ich nicht sterbe raide ich auch noch meine Wäsche ^^


----------



## dauntless (24. Oktober 2010)

naja dann mal anfangen mit dem haushalt, spühlmaschine einräumen und küche von gestern aufräumen....


----------



## Schmond (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin wieder drin !!!!!


----------



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

also bei mir schauts jetzt aber anders aus... sonst stand da ein link dabei... jetzt einfach nur mehr "Ihre verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen"


----------



## hordler71 (24. Oktober 2010)

GELOBT SEI BLIZZ!!! Sie geben endlich ne Stellungnahme auf dem Loginbildschirm. ( die allerdings teilweise auch zum Lachen ist )


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Shadarke schrieb:


> leute alle die jetzt scheiss laune haben deswegen lasst es mal an meinen gäste buch aus danke im, voraus



oh man ^^ gibt immer leute die in solchen situationen abräumen xD


----------



## Creedbart (24. Oktober 2010)

Abartig...

Tja, mal gucken ob ich, wenn man sich dann in 2h vllt wieder einloggen kann, die Beute vom Eventboss noch bekomme... Ticket inc.


----------



## Pereace2010 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hmm ich geh ins Fitnesstudio hf bb

Edit: Haha bin online gekommen  *mitm Finge in die RUnde zeig und lach*


----------



## mib2000 (24. Oktober 2010)

also bei mir schauts jetzt aber anders aus... sonst stand da ein link dabei... jetzt einfach nur mehr "Ihre verbindung zum Server wurde unterbrochen"


----------



## dreifragezeichen (24. Oktober 2010)

Kyomi schrieb:


> am besten ihr hört euch jetzt alle das hier an http://www.leagueofp...queuedance.html
> und schaut euch 1 std lang das hier an http://img7.imagesha.../i/movie9u.gif/



der 2te link ist hammer xd


----------



## Ullbricht (24. Oktober 2010)

Quixotica schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn, dass manche reinkommen und manche nicht?
> Dachte wenn die Log In Server down sind, kommt gar keiner rein....
> 
> Naja, wie auch immer, möcht auch zu den Glücklichen gehören



So, wie es aussieht kommen alle einmal rein, sofern sie noch nicht das "kleine unkritische Update" mittels Launcher ausgeführt haben. Sind sie allerdings im Spiel und haben den Backgroundloader aktiv, lädt dieses kleine Update, welches dann den nächsten Einlogversuch unterbindet.


----------



## WERTMASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

weis wer was von einer gutschrift ???? NAja glaube nicht dran aber wäre mal angebracht


----------



## teichtaucher (24. Oktober 2010)

sie scheinen wieder zu gehen dauert zwar aber drin


----------



## Quixotica (24. Oktober 2010)

Jemand nen Tipp wie lang das noch dauert?

Möcht doch nur mein Hexilein weiterleveln..


----------



## Evilroc (24. Oktober 2010)

bin auch wieder drin


----------



## Andurius (24. Oktober 2010)

au wieder drin, geht weider


----------



## Mathun (24. Oktober 2010)

bei mir kommt jetzt ne nachricht das die verbindung unterbrochen wurde -.-'


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir gehts jetz wieder.
Hat zwar ne Weile gedauert mitm laden, aber es hat geklappt.


----------



## clydi (24. Oktober 2010)

es geht ja


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> wieso den auch  weil du ein schleimer bist je nach dem kann man auch charmeur sagen


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

hordler71 schrieb:


> GELOBT SEI BLIZZ!!! Sie geben endlich ne Stellungnahme auf dem Loginbildschirm. ( die allerdings teilweise auch zum Lachen ist )



welcher Teil ist denn zum Lachen ?


----------



## Saradock (24. Oktober 2010)

KONNTE MICH GERAD wieder EINLOGGEN


----------



## Aedz (24. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> welcher Teil ist denn zum Lachen ?



welcher ist es nicht? <.<


----------



## MickMars (24. Oktober 2010)

das einzig traurige an der sache is, dass blizz über 3 stunde braucht um 

a) vermutlich erst zu merken, dass es Probleme gibt und
b) sie genau solange brauchen um zumindest ihr makro im anmeldebildschirm zu posten!!!!

da schlag ich mich doch lieber mit 2 milionen cheatern in CoD rum!!


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

*Ich bin wieder drin Wie schaut es bei euch aus ( Realm Frostmourne )*


----------



## Avalanche (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann auch berichten, dass ich mich wieder einloggen kann.


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

ich bin drin


----------



## Sethclaw (24. Oktober 2010)

logg auch grad ein auf madmortem


----------



## krabamboli (24. Oktober 2010)

Bounty84 schrieb:


> Naja, dann werd ich wohl mal das Geschirr in meiner Küche raiden gehen. Wenn ich nicht sterbe raide ich auch noch meine Wäsche ^^




oh man ich gestern schon aufgeräumt und gerade noch die Wäsche gemacht und den Keller aufgeräumt


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin übrigens drin HAHAHA


----------



## WERTMASTER (24. Oktober 2010)

danke versuche es mal


----------



## Dispair (24. Oktober 2010)

OMG, ich bin drin!


----------



## BalianTorres (24. Oktober 2010)

Sollten immer noch Login-Probleme bestehen, einfach das Passwort falsch eingeben und schon läuft die Kiste


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> welcher Teil ist denn zum Lachen ?



Keine Ahnung.
Aber hey, bei mir klappts.
Leckt mich.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (24. Oktober 2010)

DAT GEHT!


----------



## Satanine (24. Oktober 2010)

bin auch 1 und 1 kunde, habe auch aucthionator und komm auch ned rein...naja der hund freut sich über ne grosse runde^^.....bis später ihr nasen...macht was schönes mit der zockfreien zeit..grins


----------



## Mathun (24. Oktober 2010)

uuund es geht wieder ;D


----------



## 6Lichtscheu6 (24. Oktober 2010)

Server steht wieder!


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

haha wie sich alle freuen wie kinder


----------



## Kyomi (24. Oktober 2010)

da freut man sich das es nach 5 std geht und man bekommt instant nen disco


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Oktober 2010)

6Lichtscheu6 schrieb:


> Server steht wieder!



Bei mir auch


Viel Spaß Leute


----------



## giorgios1993 (24. Oktober 2010)

Blub schrieb:


> *Ich bin wieder drin Wie schaut es bei euch aus ( Realm Frostmourne )*



bei mir gibts nen patch


----------



## Masahiko (24. Oktober 2010)

Funzt bei mir endlich wieder


----------



## TheEwanie (24. Oktober 2010)

Un jetz dancen wir alle ab, richtig?!


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> also ich bin drin hatte auch keine probleme in den letzten tagen^^



Watn Mist. Will BC2 ;(


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (24. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Un jetz dancen wir alle ab, richtig?!



nein shaken ! shake right ! shake left

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e94DpidkG8


süüüper!


----------



## Acid_1 (24. Oktober 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Un jetz dancen wir alle ab, richtig?!



Aber sowas von.


----------



## Glohin (24. Oktober 2010)

War drinn,bin nach kurzer Zeit wieder rausgeflogen.
Die haben wieder mal mächtige Probleme.
Denke mal,das wars mit Spielen für heute.
Toll,und das bei dem Mistwetter.
Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Bounty84 (24. Oktober 2010)

Yeah, bin wieder drin  (Server Dun Morogh)

Mal schauen wie lange...


----------



## Heridon (24. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar Sonntag morgen, nichts geht...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_owa-lahYo&feature=related


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Evildoc schrieb:


> Watn Mist. Will BC2 ;(



ich bin dick am rumballern^^


----------



## Demontra (24. Oktober 2010)

sooo, eingeloggt, reiter umgenatzt, umgeloggt, twinken

funzt bestens


----------



## Evildoc (24. Oktober 2010)

Yiraja schrieb:


> ich bin dick am rumballern^^



Geh doch ;D ^^
Im EADM ist mein BC2 auch nicht mehr drin :/


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

so bin auch wieder in wow online


----------



## Cárla57 (24. Oktober 2010)

auf alle Fälle nicht reagieren auf diese Meldung . Hallte die auch die letzten Tage öfters, aber es kam nie ein Mail


----------



## Tarnor (24. Oktober 2010)

so ne kacke, wow geht zwar wieder aber dafür hat Vettel nen Motorschaden


----------



## Yiraja (24. Oktober 2010)

Tarnor schrieb:


> so ne kacke, wow geht zwar wieder aber dafür hat Vettel nen Motorschaden



hm sehr interessant^^


----------



## Zakknafain (24. Oktober 2010)

Tarnor schrieb:


> so ne kacke, wow geht zwar wieder aber dafür hat Vettel nen Motorschaden




Jepp und Alonso führt. Ziemlich blöd.


----------



## scoti (24. Oktober 2010)

Führ was zale ich eigentlisch 13€
Toll, scheiss Wochnende


----------

